# 24 fans



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Any fans here of 24? I got hooked this season, and am watching the reruns on A&E.

On a lot of sites, everyone always asks what guns Jack is using. Anyway, this site seems to have a list of every weapon Jack has used whenever he takes out a bad guy....

http://bauercount.com/index.php?s=5


----------



## HighVelocity (Jan 29, 2006)

We never miss it here. I think I've seen JB with about everything except a 1911. Been watching since the first season.


----------

